# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مجلة حجاب العدد الثالث(شتاء2009)

## جلاكسي

العدد الثالث
  
موديلات حجاب شتاء 2009
  

 


 


 
اللون الاخضر بدرجاتة موضة عام 2009 
 

 


 


 
  

عبايات وتونيكات 
عبايات خليجية من المتحجبة
 
 
 

 
 
 


عبايات شبابية
  

 

 
 
 
 التونيكااااات








 
مجلة حجاب أبناء مصر (1)



مجلة حجاب أبناء مصر العدد الثاني

----------


## جلاكسي

سوريهات وزفاف


 











المساء والسهرة







لفات طرح الزفاف والمناسبات

----------


## جلاكسي

*لفات طرح للمحجبات2009*
* 

*****
* 


*****


**




**

**



**


**



*أن تكوني محجبة لا يعني أن تفقدي جاذبيتك وأنوثتك..  * 
*.
فالجاذبية الحقيقية تكمن في المجهول واللامرئي...*


*وحين نقول "جاذبية" لا نقصد بالضرورة الشكل الجميل فقط اذ أن قدرة المرأة على لفت انتباه الرجال لا* 

*تقتصر على صورتها الخارجية فحسب فهناك عدة عناصر تلعب دورا جد مهم في هذا المجال.*


*يضفي الحجاب نوعا من الأناقة للمرأة فيعطيها دفعا للأمام على طريق الجاذبية اذ من خلاله يتركز النظر على نواحي متعددة أكان ذلك على صعيد الصورة الخارجية أم على صعيد شخصية المرأة.
فاذا أردنا التطرق الى الشكل الخارجي أولا اليك بعض النصائح:*

*ماكياج العيون:*
*تعتبر العيون عنصر الجذب الأول لدى المرأة المحجبة كون الوجه هو الشيء الوحيد الظاهر واللافت خصوصا وأن الشعر مستتر خلف الحجاب. من هنا يجب ايلاء الوجه والعينين، على وجه الخصوص، أهمية قصوى من حيث التبرج والنظافة مع الاشارة الى ضرورة تنسيق ألوان الماكياج مع الثياب التي ترتدينها لتحافظي على أناقتك وجاذبيتك.***
*الأناقة:* 

*مع تسارع وتيرة الموضة العالمية من حيث الموديلات والألوان، لا بد لك من أن تتبعي هذه الموضة وتختاري الملابس التي تتناسب وجسمك حتى تخبئي نقاط الضعف في جسدك وتحافظي على جماله.
كذلك من المهم أن تتقني اختيار الألوان التي تتلاءم ولون بشرتك فاذا كنت بيضاء اللون اقتربي من الألوان الداكنة وابتعدي عن الألوان الفاتحة حتى لا تبدي باهتة والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للسمراء حتى لا تبدي غامقة اللون.

الأكسسوارات:*
*ان الأكسسوارات أساسية جدا في الأناقة وتزيدك جاذبية. وهي تشمل الحلي و الحزام و النظارات و الحذاء وحقيبة اليد ...
*


*الثقة بالنفس:*
*الثقة بالنفس وطريقة المشي من أهم شروط الجاذبية شرط ألا تبتعد عن الأنوثة.


*
*أنتظروا عدد خاص للعيد*

----------


## ديدي

مجموعة جميلة يا جلاكسى
تسلم ايدك
وياريت لوعندك موديلات تانية للشتاء تحطيها
فى انتظار عدد العيد
تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جلاكسي

اولا شكرا جدااااااااا يا ديدى على متابعتك الاعداد

ايوة في موديلات كتيرة هتشوفيها الاعداد الجاية

وعدد العيد هيبقى مفاجاة

----------


## جوليا

*ذوق رائع وراقى يا جلاكسي

بانتظار عدد العيد

وباقى الموديلات*

----------


## loly_h

*رقيقة جدا إختياراتـــك جلاكســــى

تسلم إيدك 

إن شاء الله متابعـــة الأعداد الجديدة

وياريت تكترى من لفات الطرح 

ومتشكرة جدا لمجهودك الجميل 

*

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ جلاكسى..
أزياء الشتاء عجبتنى أوى,,,, تسلم أيدك :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم..
الثلاث أعداد جميلة جداً ياجلاكسي تسلم الأيادي..
لفات الطرح خصوصاً في المجموعة الثانية حلوين كثير بس بدهم طولة بال وأنا ولله الحمد مابأطول بالي 
متابعة القادم إن شاء الله..
خالص التحايا..*

----------


## جلاكسي

loly_h


شكرا جدا لتواجدك وردك

وان شاء الله عدد العيد هيعجبك

 :f2:

----------


## جلاكسي

*جوليا مرسي جدا لمتابعتك وتواجدك*

*نورتي الموضوع*


**

----------


## سمسم محمد

هو بصراحة جميل جدا لفات الطرح بس عندى اعتراض على شى بعد اذنك طبعا المفروض الحجاب هو حجاب عن النظر الاخرين واخفاء المفاتن ولكن ماتقولية عن العيون هو عكس ذللك اريد توضيح منك  لو سمحت ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلامى

----------


## جلاكسي

*زهرا شكرا على متابعتك*

*وردك الجميل*

**

----------


## أتظلمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلملى هذا  الذوق الرفيع بجد موديلات رائعة

----------


## جلاكسي

شكرا جدا لتواجدكم الجميل

----------

